# GoPro camera on downrigger



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

Has any one tried puting a GoPro camera on a downrigger I just bought a hero 3 and mounted it to a downrigger to try. will go to Strawberry Reservoir Monday and maybe Wed. 
Downrigger Fishing with a Gopro for Kokanee at Flaming Gorge 




this is a pitcher of a setup I found on the internet. The one I made is something like it.


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't tried it. However, I am interested to see your footage.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've wanted to hook my ice fishing camera up to my ball and record video (the camera has groves in it for a downrigger cable to attach)... but I need a capture device on the video output. Viewing would be simple, but I'd like to record info for note taking as well.

Side note, they are trolling WAY to fast... and people still use that style dodger?


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

get a TrollPro: http://trollpro.com/


----------

